# Symbolic Links to a network drive ? is this possible ??



## djbeta (Oct 2, 2004)

I (think I) need to create an alias or symbolic link to a network drive that automounts at system startup.

I basically have a few different users (Mac and PC) connecting to a G4 450 machine.  In the home directory they connect to, I want to put an alias or link that allows them to save to and read from one of the network volumes that is mounted by that machine at system startup.

Is this possible ??? if so, could someone please tell me what my options are ?

I tried creating a symbolic link  ln -s /orig/folder /new/location   but I got a file /folder does not exist error when trying to create it.

thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2004)

Well, try this contextual menu item to make symbolic links. Also, take a mounted drive (drag & drop) to System Preferences->System->Accounts->choose your account->Startup Items . Then drag the mounted Volume to Startup Items. If that doesn't work, then just drag the mounted network volume to the dock, then after Startup, just click the icon of the Network drive and it should connect (if the password is in the Keychain).


----------



## djbeta (Oct 2, 2004)

I already have the share set to mount automatically.  That's not my problem.   My problem is that the symbolic link doesn't work to a networked drive.

I tried the symbolic linker contextual menu. (nice app!) but unfortunately, it gives an error when you try to link to a networked volume.

Any other ideas ??  someone mentioned looking into NFS.
Is that something I can set up on the OS 10.3 machine (without a need to play with the servers I'm connecting to ?)

thanks for the help!


----------

